# Psssst...Can we talk about constipation?



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2016)

Constipation?

Oh boy, I have it bad.  I don't like using drugs.  I prefer to eat foods that help ease it on out.  LOL

What do you recommend besides a stick of dynamite?layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2016)

I would start taking a heaping tablespoon of Metamucil or the Walmart equivalent Equate Daily Fiber daily.  You should see some results pretty quickly, but after using it daily for a week or so, you'll find your stools are softer and move through more easily.  If you're someone who is constipated often this is a good way to deal with it, but it's not really a hard core laxative, so it won't give you diarrhea like prune juice or ex-lax might.  

The only thing you absolutely have to do is drink it quickly before it gels and gets thick, and wash it down with a lot of additional water, at least a full 8 oz. glass.  I don't mind the taste of it, kind of orangy.

The other things that act like laxatives would be prune juice or dried prunes.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 29, 2016)

The magic cure is taking sufficient fluids( at least 3 quarts daily), and lots of fruits and vegetables for the needed fiber.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 29, 2016)

Popcorn and Frosted mini wheats.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 29, 2016)

Oatmeal keeps me regular, with some frozen blueberries.  I eat raw vegetables and apples.  If that fails, prune juice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2016)

Take a probiotic...  daily.....  Drink lots of water.... eat lots of fiber... and a simple stool softener will help.   OH.. and get moving... walk.. you'd be surprised at how a nice long brisk walk can help things move along.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2016)

I agree with QS on the probiotic. I take the Phillips brand daily and it really does work. Before I started using them, I had all kinds of problems....for years I might add.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 30, 2016)

Prune juice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you all for the suggestions.  I have noted them all.  At this point I want to use specific foods for relief.  Can't afford some of the other supplements at the moment.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Popcorn and Frosted mini wheats.


I got some popcorn balls from the food bank yesterday and ate 3 of them and they did provide relief!  Yay!



Cookie said:


> Oatmeal keeps me regular, with some frozen blueberries.  I eat raw vegetables and apples.  If that fails, prune juice.


Oatmeal is good to know.  I buy it regularly but haven't been eating it.  I am going to go back to it.  Are there certain veggies you recommend?  I got some apples yesterday, too.



nvtribefan said:


> Prune juice.


That's good to know.


----------



## Carol in California (Dec 30, 2016)

Uncle Sam's cereal and a glass of warm prune juice.
It really works.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 30, 2016)

High fiber foods will help:

Beans
Fresh pears
Popcorn
Split peas (make some soup)
Lentils
Oatmeal
Artichokes
Broccoli

if all else fails 250 mg of Magnesium Oxide works.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 30, 2016)

Celery is very high fibre and is good for regularity.


----------



## Lon (Dec 30, 2016)

Even drinking lots of water,  eating fibrous foods and taking Metamucil you can still have constipation. DUCOLAX RECTAL SUPPOSITORIES are gentle and work fast,


----------



## jnos (Dec 30, 2016)

Ground flax seed--just a tsp a day works for me, not only for constipation, but being regular.


----------



## myfeethurt (Dec 30, 2016)

looking at mother in laws pix


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2016)

Carol in California said:


> Uncle Sam's cereal and a glass of warm prune juice.
> It really works.


I will have to look for Uncle Sam's cereal.  Warm prune juice, ewww, but okay.



BlondieBoomer said:


> High fiber foods will help:
> 
> Beans
> Fresh pears
> ...


Glad to see the list.  I love lentils and split peas and have both in the cupboard.



Cookie said:


> Celery is very high fibre and is good for regularity.


I'll think of getting some but really don't like it much.  But if it works..ok...I don't mind it cooked in soup.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2016)

Lon said:


> Even drinking lots of water,  eating fibrous foods and taking Metamucil you can still have constipation. DUCOLAX RECTAL SUPPOSITORIES are gentle and work fast,


I'd really rather not do that..for a good reason.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2016)

jnos said:


> Ground flax seed--just a tsp a day works for me, not only for constipation, but being regular.



 I don't know where to get that but will be on the look out for it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2016)

myfeethurt said:


> looking at mother in laws pix


Well, where's the picture?  If it will work I'd like to see it...LOL


----------



## kburra (Dec 30, 2016)

Kellogs All Bran.


----------



## Carol in California (Dec 30, 2016)

Uncle Sam's Cereal is available at Trader Joe's.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2016)

kburra said:


> Kellogs All Bran.


Okay.



Carol in California said:


> Uncle Sam's Cereal is available at Trader Joe's.


Don't really know where a Trader Joe's is in my area or if there is one at all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the ideas.  I had cabbage tonight and another popcorn ball and I may have to start a topic on the opposite of constipation now..lol.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 31, 2016)

Psyllium in capsules and an apple a day seems to work for me.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 5, 2017)

I LOVE this thread.  Years ago, suffered from irritable bowel syndrome and could never stray far from a restroom.  I'd have given my right arm to even have a hint of constipation.  Seemed when I quit smoking in 1985 that the IBS began to wane and was able to return to some semblance of regularity.  Have never had further issues in either direction.  Once in a while, I will think "It's been a while" and wonder if constipation is setting in.  The mere thought seems to "move me".

Good luck.  All posters have made excellent suggestions.  

Listened to a gastologist on radio the other day.  He was touting the benefits of passing gas.  Said in his household, they applauded flatulence.  He also talked about performing colonoscopies when people have not performed the proper prep.  If one really has constipation issues, perhaps schedule a colonoscopy and do the prep.  That does an EXCELLENT job of cleaning one's pipes.

I've worked many years "playing in other people's poop".  Working in raw sewage allows one to "enjoy" observing the downstream results of both sides of the constipation/diarrhea coin!!!  :>)


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 5, 2017)

Oats in whatever form help, as does aloe Vera.


----------



## oldman (Jan 7, 2017)

My wife has IBS and has chronic constipation. She now takes a drug called Linzess. It is very expensive, if you do not have insurance, but it works very well for her. She also takes a daily probiotic, Jarrow with Lactobacillus, which is also very expensive and our health insurance does not pay towards the cost.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 7, 2017)

I prefer the psyllium capsules and an apple a day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I LOVE this thread.  Years ago, suffered from irritable bowel syndrome and could never stray far from a restroom.  I'd have given my right arm to even have a hint of constipation.  Seemed when I quit smoking in 1985 that the IBS began to wane and was able to return to some semblance of regularity.  Have never had further issues in either direction.  Once in a while, I will think "It's been a while" and wonder if constipation is setting in.  The mere thought seems to "move me".
> 
> Good luck.  All posters have made excellent suggestions.
> 
> ...


I have to say I enjoy some good gas!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2017)

Apple Cider Vinegar, 2 tbsps in 8 ounces of water.  I would do this at night only, as it will literally "set you free" LOL!!  I also buy the organic, which they have a Walmart for a fair price


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2017)

Lon said:


> Even drinking lots of water,  eating fibrous foods and taking Metamucil you can still have constipation. DUCOLAX RECTAL SUPPOSITORIES are gentle and work fast,



This reminds me of the time the doc sent me home with suppositories for a "head" ache.  I think he might have given me a "fix" for the wrong end, LOL!!  It didn't work to say the least, and I felt like my rear-end was on fire.


----------

